# Parvo symptoms, test negative?????



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello, thanks for all the info. I have recieved here. I am not sure if I should post here or the Health section, but here goes.

I picked my pup (Gage) up about a week and a half ago. He is a few days over 9 weeks now. We took him last Thursday for his second round of vacinations after the breeder had the first round adiministered. We have spent a lot of time with him in the short amount of time we have had him. I need to stay on track here. Sunday morning about 1:30am he was crying, so I took him out. When we came back in I put him in his crate, which is near my bed, I heard him throw up. I cleaned up, and an hour later it happened again. This happened again about 3am and then 5:30 on up until morning, but he appeared to feel ok. Early morning he acted like he was feeling worse, would not eat or drink. I thought I would let him rest a little, which he did a couple hours. Now I take him out and he passes blood when he tries to poop. Mad dash to the vet, they test him for Parvo and it is negative. They do an x-ray and think maybe something is lodged or a blockage, surgery possibe, send me to the animal hospital. I get there and they don't think it is a blockage so they keep him overnight for IV and medication. I called several times to check on him and he has shown improvement today, actually eat and keep it down. I will check on him again in about an hour, and he may get to come home today. I have searched online and not been able to find much other than Parvo, which is the same symptoms he has shown, but the test was negative. I am told they are treating him the same as if it was Parvo. We have a Yorkie at home and I want to make sure she is safe, but they can't tell me what is wrong with him. Should I have them test him again, just so I know for sure, or ?????

Sorry for the long post but I am really concerned about him, and my wifes little Molly. We want to provide the best we can, but I wish they could tell what is going on. They told me that there are other things besides Parvo that he could have picked up. Does anyone here have any suggestions or recomendations to assure I am doing our best for him. I am not saying they are not doing their best, but,,,,, I will stop now.

Thanks in advance,,,,


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He could have a severe case of worms, colitis, or hemorrhagic gastroenteritis (HGE), all of which have the same symptoms as this. There is a chance that he's not shedding the parvo virus yet so could still have it. Controlling the pain, keeping him hydrated, and letting the GI tract calm down, is what the vet is doing for him now. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Fecal to check for coccidia? Shouldn't cause vomiting though.

I think a parvo test can come back negative but isn't 100% accurate


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh...sorry to hear your pup is sick.  I don't have any suggestions, but I hope your little guy gets better and can get to go home soon.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

could be a nasty case of giardia. Have you run an antigen test for giardia?


----------



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

unloader said:


> could be a nasty case of giardia. Have you run an antigen test for giardia?


Not that I am aware of. Should I have them test him?

I did a search and it didn't say anything about passing blood. He had passed a lot of blood by the time I left him at the hospital.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Severe Giardia can result in passing blood. Our Ava had it as a puppy...and passed a big pool of blood. 

Signs & Symptoms of Giardia in Dogs | eHow.com


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

It's a relatively inexpensive test.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

What about corona virus? I believe the symptoms are very similar to parvo, but it is not usually as severe.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Coronavirus should be all one word, I couldn't edit my post, sorry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo had Giardia as a pup, and there was occasionally some blood in her stool. She also vomited, which I'd never seen with Giardia before, but apparently it does happen.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I was going to add giardia too. Harley had it when he came home, vomiting and bloody diarrhea. They gave him meds and sent him home.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Usually with Parvo and other bad virus' the white blood cell count will drop very low very quickly (over the course of a day). I would think your vet would notice that and not send the dog home if that were the case.


----------



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

I am not sure what we have, but I just got home with him. They said they treat most of these issues the same when i asked if it was something similar to Parvo. We have meds to give, but he is still passing blood. When I say he was passing blood I mean my 7 year old asked why he was peeing out his but. It wasn't as bad when we got home and he used the potty, but still straight blood just not as much. I am still concerned about him. He is eating and drinking now, and looks better than he did, but not great. 

Thank the Lord the wife and kids are home on spring break!!

Thanks for all the replies, and I will keep you posted.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Hookworms, coccidia, giardia, campylobacter? Didn't see if the did a fecal on the puppy at the vet. If they didn't they should. And most likely should be a smear, not a flotation. Flotations don't always catch everything unless it was done by centrifugation.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If he is still passing blood he might need to go to an ER vet? 

Going back to read this.

1. Call the breeder - if you don't have records of all dewormings done, find out when and what they used
2. Ask what fecal tests were done and what if anything they found today
3. What was his hematocrit like - high, normal? 
4. Could he have ingested something weird? 

I would want to act as quickly and aggressively as possible.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I hope the little guy is doing better. I'm worried for you.

Have you thought of contacting the breeder to see if anyone else has had something similar come up?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I sent you a PM - upper right hand corner of the forum, under your name, click and it should take you to your private messages. 

Basically - I would say stop reading and start calling E-vets now. Puppies can crash so fast - 9 weeks is a real baby too. 

Really bad worm infestations - just regular worms - can kill puppies. This isn't bloody diarrhea - blood in poop - it sounds like it is entirely blood.


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Our puppy had coccidia and threw up, but it was only once. It was yellow and foamy if that helps at all. Her stool also had a lot of mucus in it....

I hope your puppy feels better!!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been thinking about this -- communicate with the breeder . The time that you had him is within the frame of an incubbation period. Let the breeder know your experience -- have them report to you on the other pups in the litter in case there was a bacteria or virus that they were exposed to.

Did your pup have a vet exam prior to you getting the dog. Who did the vaccination, vet or breeder . 

I hope the vet did not vaccinate for the second shot, which I wouldn't do but that is another discussion.

Did the dog eat something -- . I once had a problem when using a citrus based (good smelling) cleaner to sanitize the floor . The pups came in and the floor was a bit damp - they licked the floor and their feet and they had damage to their stomach from the cleanser. Acute erosive gastritis , symptoms are vomitting, black tarry stool, anorexia . When the stool moves quickly as in diarrhea the blood is red because it is fresh.
There is stress gastritis also. Racing sled dogs and emotionally nervous working dogs , get stress poops , which is bloody because the body is catabolizing itself .
Knew of one dog so afraid of thunder storms the owner could phone the radio station and inform the weather man -- the dog did jump out of window and ran panicky in the streets while the owner was at work. This dog got bloody diarrhea when upset .
What is the temperament of your dog like? Is it nervous , stressed.

Did your pup eat something that it should not have -- is anyone feeding the dog onions , sharing a hamburger with onions in friendship. Onions cause hemolytic anemia which causes bleeding from within the body , blood cells breakdown. 

Xylitol -- an artificial sweetner , used in chewing gum -- toxic . 

I hope this helps you look in a few more directions so that you can ask the questions and have the pup helped.

The one good thing is that the stomach lining is able to replace itself every two or three days. 


good luck
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with some on a possible case of Ghiardia, because of being a pup. 

My boy had similar symptoms as an adult dog, twice. Never had a final diagnosis but the solution was anti-biotics, combined with hydration, and some medecine to dry things up. Once he was given the the antibiotics he was a different dog in 24hours. He had been in a kennel with confirmed canine flu just prior to getting sick. 

P.S. If the blood is bright red that indicates the issue is in the lower regions of the digestive track. If the blood is dark brown or black that would mean higher up like the stomach and would be a more critical situation.


----------



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that offered advise, but I am sad to say after taking him to another vet, he is no longer with us. I have a very sad family at the moment. My 6 year old baby girl is thinking he was just left to fix him, but she is starting to understand. You get really attached after a couple weeks. I had been getting up at 4am before work just to spend an hour to an hour and a half with him. He had the perfect temperment for our family and was exactly what I was wanting. I tell you this boy had nerves of steel, nothing botherd him. I am just heartbroke.

We felt a hard spot in his side this morning and wanted another opinion. The new vet said it was Intestinal Inception?. The intestine had pulled up in itself and was dying off. They did confirm this after the fact. They said he would not have been able to survive with that much removed. 

Again, thanks for all the response and great advise.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If he was on Keflex/Cephalexin:
Keflex (cephalexin) Capsules


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very very sorry to hear that. At least you know that people you don't even know care about you and the poor pup. Let that be some comfort to you.
Carmen


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh - that did not sound like the intuccusseption dogs I had heard of but yes, here is information on it: Intussusception of the Intestines in Dogs

I am SO sorry. So very, very sorry. 

Please let your breeder know - just so other puppy owners can know too - and check to be sure that they are being dewormed regularly.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

so sad :rip:


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your little guy. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry man. Tak to the breeder and maybe at least get some compensation.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone! I did talk to the breeder this morning and she even offered her female she was keeping from the litter. She also offered my money back, which is not in the contract. She was very suprised and cooperative. She had taken them to the vet at 6 weeks for their health exam and vaccinations. I took him the day after I picked him up and they did test for worms and give him some additional worming (only found eggs). Took him back last Thursday for a second visit and then he got sick early Sunday. After reading the link above, I can only wonder if he swallowed something he should not have. It has been nice out and he has been outside with me a lot. We actually had the kids keeping their stuff picked up inside the house. The vet told us this morning we really could not have prevented it, but I don't know. 

Thanks for the kind words, and God bless you for them.


----------



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

For anyone trying to look it up. I gave my wonderful husband the wrong spelling to post. This is the corrected spelling: intussusception (a condition in which one portion of the small intestine slides into the next, causing blockage).


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss--


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

i am so very very sorry for your loss


----------

